
In an Industrial Corner of France, 18,000 Jobs Go Unfilled. Why? - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/27/business/labor-manufacturing-france.html
======
bradknowles
Do you have any concept of how hard it is to fire people in France? Especially
for industrial jobs?

Why would any company want to hire a bunch of people that they could not then
fire at will?

Companies would rather let those jobs lie fallow for a few decades than be put
into that kind of situation.

~~~
inflatableDodo
>Why would any company want to hire a bunch of people that they could not then
fire at will?

Perhaps they have something they need done.

------
yasp
Raise. Wages.

